# I have a top fin 10 filter, it makes big noise



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Are top fin 10 any good, i got it with my 10 gallon tank. When i plug the plug to the wall and it starts it begins to make a scratching bumping kinda sound. Also it doesnt seem like it works either. What would be a good filter for a ten gallon tank?

Also i dont have a filter in my tank right now. I t only has three feeder goldfish. There are bubles on the sides of the tank and on the decorations and plants why are they there? is it because i have no filter installed? bad water? please help


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Whiteboy said:


> Are top fin 10 any good, i got it with my 10 gallon tank. When i plug the plug to the wall and it starts it begins to make a scratching bumping kinda sound. Also it doesnt seem like it works either. What would be a good filter for a ten gallon tank?
> 
> Also i dont have a filter in my tank right now. I t only has three feeder goldfish. There are bubles on the sides of the tank and on the decorations and plants why are they there? is it because i have no filter installed? bad water? please help


You need a filter that for sure. I love Aqua clear for small-med sized tanks. If your just going to have gold fish in there I would get an AquaClear 30. They are pretty cheap and easy to use.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...2969&pcid1=2885

As for the bubbles, do you have live plants in there or only fake. I hope that helps some but do some reading. Its hard to constantly explain everything in one post. Look to the stickied posts at the top.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

SAFETYpin said:


> Are top fin 10 any good, i got it with my 10 gallon tank. When i plug the plug to the wall and it starts it begins to make a scratching bumping kinda sound. Also it doesnt seem like it works either. What would be a good filter for a ten gallon tank?
> 
> Also i dont have a filter in my tank right now. I t only has three feeder goldfish. There are bubles on the sides of the tank and on the decorations and plants why are they there? is it because i have no filter installed? bad water? please help


You need a filter that for sure. I love Aqua clear for small-med sized tanks. If your just going to have gold fish in there I would get an AquaClear 30. They are pretty cheap and easy to use.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...2969&pcid1=2885

As for the bubbles, do you have live plants in there or only fake. I hope that helps some but do some reading. Its hard to constantly explain everything in one post. Look to the stickied posts at the top.
[/quote]

True the AC 30 is superior to the Top Fin, but your just talking about three small fish most people on here would consider feeders. I would stick with the Top Fin. As far as the "Scratching, Bumping kind of sound", the filter most likley isnt priming itself. Take the top off and pour tank water into it until it overflows.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> Are top fin 10 any good, i got it with my 10 gallon tank. When i plug the plug to the wall and it starts it begins to make a scratching bumping kinda sound. Also it doesnt seem like it works either. What would be a good filter for a ten gallon tank?
> 
> Also i dont have a filter in my tank right now. I t only has three feeder goldfish. There are bubles on the sides of the tank and on the decorations and plants why are they there? is it because i have no filter installed? bad water? please help


You need a filter that for sure. I love Aqua clear for small-med sized tanks. If your just going to have gold fish in there I would get an AquaClear 30. They are pretty cheap and easy to use.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...2969&pcid1=2885

As for the bubbles, do you have live plants in there or only fake. I hope that helps some but do some reading. Its hard to constantly explain everything in one post. Look to the stickied posts at the top.
[/quote]

True the AC 30 is superior to the Top Fin, but your just talking about three small fish most people on here would consider feeders. I would stick with the Top Fin. As far as the "Scratching, Bumping kind of sound", the filter most likley isnt priming itself. Take the top off and pour tank water into it until it overflows.
[/quote]

Good call on the filling the filter thing. Sometimes I forget how green some people are.


----------

